# Ford baler



## Keith M (Nov 22, 2021)

My 530 baler won’t engage the flywheel suddenly. Made grinding noise now just spins free. What connects pto to hub?


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

Schematic, Manuals, Specifications and Diagrams for Flywheel, 14-292,14-290,14-291,14-293,14-294,14-337,14-338,14-391 | New Holland AG | MyCNHi US Store


Find schematics, manuals, specifications and diagrams for FLYWHEEL, 14-292,14-290,14-291,14-293,14-294,14-337,14-338,14-391. Find genuine OEM parts for your needs.




www.mycnhistore.com





visit the CNH parts lookup page and you can get diagrams and part numbers for every part of your baler. I’m not sure if the one I linked to above covers your 530 baler model. There were a couple of 530 balers listed. I selected the twine tie.


----------



## Keith M (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks. Looks like the flywheel clutch $781. Ouch!


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

Keith M said:


> Thanks. Looks like the flywheel clutch $781. Ouch!


I have an old NH baler. Most parts are still available, some are crazy high priced. For the crazy high priced parts I can usually find them on eBay either NOS or used for reasonable cost. Or just search the part number and maybe an online dealer will come up with better pricing.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It appears from viewing parts schematic that it would require 4 slip clutch plates 2 @ $65.75 & 2 [email protected] $66.00 depending on which set aren't holding pto power.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I would make sure you didn't shear a shear bolt first. This is exactly what happens when that happens. Looks to be #16 in the diagram.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

If it is the shearbolt, figure out why it sheared before replacing and going through another one.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hayjosh said:


> I would make sure you didn't shear a shear bolt first. This is exactly what happens when that happens. Looks to be #16 in the diagram.


Josh 
I think bolts(item 16) with a quantity of six(6) are designed to hold slip clutch assembly together not perform as shear bolts..


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Josh
> I think bolts(item 16) with a quantity of six(6) are designed to hold slip clutch assembly together not perform as shear bolts..


Bolt #16 says quantity of 6 needed so that would be the bolts holding the clutch together.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

@Keith M have you disassembled your clutch to see what’s broken? Check for any broken shear bolts first.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I was thinking about the flywheel not engaging & it's possible over-running clutch(item 8) has failed.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

MTB98 said:


> @Keith M have you disassembled your clutch to see what’s broken? Check for any broken shear bolts first.


I see no shear bolt in parts schematic BUT I see 2 different sets of slip clutch plates. This makes me think Ford utilized slip cutch in lieu of shear bolt on flywheel


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Jim, My New Holland has both a slip clutch and a shear bolt, but if there is 6 count of that bolt then you're right, it's not a shear bolt. You're probably right about using a slip clutch in lieu of a shear bolt as well


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I have an older ford baler and the over running clutch failed and ouch is right. I had one of the over running clutches that came with another piece of equipment I purchased so I did away with the ford part use the after market over riding clutch but kept the large slip clutch to avoid any damage to my baler. You either have to bite the bullet and drop the 800 bucks or find away around it.


----------

